
All the Buildings in Manhattan - taylorbaldwin
https://tbaldw.in/nyc-buildings
======
taylorbaldwin
Data sources:

[https://www1.nyc.gov/site/doitt/initiatives/3d-building.page](https://www1.nyc.gov/site/doitt/initiatives/3d-building.page)

[https://www1.nyc.gov/site/planning/data-maps/open-
data/dwn-p...](https://www1.nyc.gov/site/planning/data-maps/open-data/dwn-
pluto-mappluto.page)

And code is open: [https://github.com/rolyatmax/nyc-
buildings](https://github.com/rolyatmax/nyc-buildings)

